# Boots cosmetics at Target



## mskitchmas (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there!

I walked into my local Target today, and they had a huge display of Boots makeup, skincare, and a botanical line. Anyone give these a try? Any recommendations?

I was going to pick up the Almond Body soap, but it didn't smell almondy enough for me.


:woohoo:


----------



## jenii (Mar 10, 2007)

Wait-- Boots as in the UK drugstore Boots??? I love that place!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

wow thanks for the info hon


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Wait-- Boots as in the UK drugstore Boots??? I love that place!_

 
yep! that's the one!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 12, 2007)

they have a lot of stuff on clearance at the Target, valley stream on Boots items..eyes, lips, concealers etc


----------



## nora_k (Mar 12, 2007)

i noticed the display for Boots and I was shocked at the price of the gloss!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Mar 12, 2007)

was it alot or cheap?


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 12, 2007)

they had these cream eyeshadows for 2.74 i think, as well as concealers but i forgot the price of those


----------

